# Zeus(Record of Ragnarok) vs Kratos(God of War)



## melonsoda20 (Apr 18, 2021)

Who'd win? Kratos is at his strongest version(never played GoW 3 or 4 so I don't know which version is stronger)



vs


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Apr 18, 2021)

Zeus is massively faster than Kratos 

Like Kratos is a literal statue


----------



## Masterblack06 (Apr 18, 2021)

Zeus bout to hit Kratos so god damn hard hes gonna be wishing he was fighting his father

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Apr 18, 2021)

Masterblack06 said:


> Zeus bout to hit Kratos so god damn hard hes gonna be wishing he was fighting his father


Deimos probably has a better chance at winning this.

I mean he does do the 'Kratos' look better than his brother

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vicotex (Apr 19, 2021)

Kratos can stop time or rewind time


----------



## Roharu (Apr 19, 2021)

Vicotex said:


> Kratos can stop time or rewind time


The problem is, he needs to react in order to use those abilities, it is not a passive ability. If this is bloodlusted, Zeus will not give him a chance.


----------



## Prince Idonojie (Apr 19, 2021)

Roharu said:


> The problem is, he needs to react in order to use those abilities, it is not a passive ability. If this is bloodlusted, Zeus will not give him a chance.


I mean, couldn't he always just give the middle finger to Hades again and reset from the beginning with time manipulation already in effect?


----------



## Prince Idonojie (Apr 19, 2021)

GregSteve said:


> No


And why not?


----------



## Roharu (Apr 19, 2021)

Prince Idonojie said:


> I mean, couldn't he always just give the middle finger to Hades again and reset from the beginning with time manipulation already in effect?



We are considering that, since Kratos is not that kind of immortal, once he dies, he dies, there is no travelling to Hades.

Otherwise it will be an endless loop, what will stop Zeus from escaping Hades as well and kill Kratos before he could use time manipulation again?

Plus, the question is "who is stronger", adding other factors like "escaping the Underworld" just to justify Kratos "win" would defeat the purpose of the question. Zeus is stronger due to speed, and that's the answer.


----------



## GregSteve (Apr 19, 2021)

Obd rules are win by ko, bfr or death so he dies game over


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Apr 19, 2021)

Masterblack06 said:


> Zeus bout to hit Kratos so god damn hard hes gonna be wishing he was fighting his father


i don't think it matters 
zeus lacks  the DC


----------



## Masterblack06 (Apr 19, 2021)

Claudio Swiss said:


> i don't think it matters
> zeus lacks  the DC


Shouldnt whatever speed Zeus is throwing punches at have some sort of force behind them enough to hurt him. Maybe not one shot him. But punches that are thrown so fast that time appears to stop should hurt pretty bad


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Apr 19, 2021)

Masterblack06 said:


> Shouldnt whatever speed Zeus is throwing punches at have some sort of force behind them enough to hurt him. Maybe not one shot him. But punches that are thrown so fast that time appears to stop should hurt pretty bad


Poke em in the eye-balls 

GG


----------



## Masterblack06 (Apr 19, 2021)

Rom the Chad Knight said:


> Poke em in the eye-balls
> 
> GG


FTL eye-poke for game. I like it


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Apr 19, 2021)

Masterblack06 said:


> FTL eye-poke for game. I like it


MFTL Wet Willie for the dub

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Masterblack06 (Apr 19, 2021)

Rom the Chad Knight said:


> MFTL Wet Willie for the dub


The Noogie that Surpassed Time



Also didnt Zeus apparently experience the Big Bang. I thought they mentioned that in the manga?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Xelioszzapporro (Apr 19, 2021)

How strong is this Zeus??......If somebody knows I would appreciate it to inform me
Because Kratos stomped to death the Zeus I know  

Though this 2018 Kratos has a bit of the power of Hope.........
But he isn't  remotely impressive to God of War 3 Kratos...


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Apr 19, 2021)

Masterblack06 said:


> Shouldnt whatever speed Zeus is throwing punches at have some sort of force behind them enough to hurt him. Maybe not one shot him. But punches that are thrown so fast that time appears to stop should hurt pretty bad


no?
pretty sure it not how we operate


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Apr 19, 2021)

Masterblack06 said:


> The Noogie that Surpassed Time
> 
> 
> 
> Also didnt Zeus apparently experience the Big Bang. I thought they mentioned that in the manga?


Yeah he had lots of fun experiencing the big bang apparently 

He'd bang Kratos as a swan if he could


----------



## Xelioszzapporro (Apr 19, 2021)

Kratos is at least *Country level+ and Mach 290 in reaction speed*.
He can also stop and manipulate time and has soul hax and a ton of arsenal of various combat weapons

There are a ton of* Country level+* feats in God of War and that's a FACT

*1) *Atlas has enough physical might that he can lift and support above his shoulder the Earth's crust....And lifting that requires *Country+/Teratons level* of energy to do so
*2) *Hercules also lifts it in the 12 labors

*3)* Helios covers the whole world with clouds upon death and Atlas needed Helios power to destroy the World Pillar.........And also it has been stated that Helios power can destroy the world _(Though we don't know how much time it took to cover the whole world with clouds when he died or how his power will destroy the world)_

*4) *Poseidon also covers the whole world with oceans upon death  and in the novel he can do some insane things like just suck entire Oceans....and he can suck the Mediteranean Sea from Crete to Mount Olympus _(Another Country level+ feat)_
Because he sucked Oceas upon a thousand kilometres

*5) *And also said by Atlas that the war between the Titans and the Olympians forged the landscape of Mortal world

So pretty much the likes of Kratos , Zeus , Poseidon , Hades , Atlas , Cronos , Helios , Perses , Oceanus and Hercules is at least Country+

Speed wise in the Novel Zeus punishes Gods and even Ares dodges the lighting.....
And the average speed of lightning is *Mach 290 or 99.000 m/s*

AND Kratos with the Power of Hope pretty much tanked with Zero damage Zeus strikes and beat him to death with his bare hands.

Moreover check this statements of Poseidon...



Go to *5:58 *of the first video


*Check the fight with the Gods and Titans*


And Helios death results

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## shieldbounce (Apr 19, 2021)

There is a feat in RoR where Zeus and Adam are fighting where they're moving in the timeframe in around or so.

Wouldn't this give both Adam and Zeus at least *Relativistic* speed/reactions?

There could be more.


----------



## Masterblack06 (Apr 19, 2021)

Claudio Swiss said:


> no?
> pretty sure it not how we operate


Isnt that how the flash works though. His speed is what gives his punches their damage


----------



## Masterblack06 (Apr 19, 2021)

shieldbounce said:


> There is a feat in RoR where Zeus and Adam are fighting where they're moving in the timeframe in around or so.
> 
> Wouldn't this give both Adam and Zeus at least *Relativistic* speed/reactions?
> 
> There could be more.


The fist that surpassed time was within 1e-20 of a second which I think is somewhere within the time frame of an attosecond or something?


----------



## Masterblack06 (Apr 19, 2021)

You know what let me stop being stupid and just make a thread to figure this shit out. We got like almost nothing on this verse do we.


----------



## Adamant soul (Apr 19, 2021)

Xelioszzapporro said:


> How strong is this Zeus??......If somebody knows I would appreciate it to inform me
> Because Kratos stomped to death the Zeus I know
> 
> Though this 2018 Kratos has a bit of the power of Hope.........
> But he isn't  remotely impressive to God of War 3 Kratos...


Dad of War stomps younger Kratos according to Word of God.
Only with Power of Hope is GOW 3 Kratos stronger.

Also GOW 4 had Baldur (who is equal to Kratos) harm the World Serpent which is already easily one of the best strength feats in the series, just based on the fucker's sheer size.

Never mind the fact the World Serpent/Thor fight shattering the World Tree/Yggdrasil which is THE best dc feat in the series. We just wont know exactly how good it is until we actually see it in the next game.

Point being that GOW 4 Kratos is hardly "unimpressive" by comparison to his younger counterpart, the latter needs the full power of hope to win a fight between the two.


----------



## shieldbounce (Apr 19, 2021)

Masterblack06 said:


> The fist that surpassed time was within 1e-20 of a second which I think is somewhere within the time frame of an attosecond or something?


Which makes him Massively FTL+ since whatever attack that comes out at that speed is around like what, 333 billion times the speed of light? Provided that it was just a regular punch (which should travel at least 1m within that timeframe), that is


----------



## Akira1993 (Apr 19, 2021)

How strong is Zeus?


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Apr 19, 2021)

Masterblack06 said:


> Isnt that how the flash works though. His speed is what gives his punches their damage


yeah but like the flash has other shit and can amp his shit 
Can't say the same for Zeus


----------



## Voyeur (Apr 19, 2021)

>people in this thread thinking MHS speed can react to MFTL

U W0T M8T?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Apr 19, 2021)

Voyeur said:


> >people in this thread thinking MHS speed can react to MFTL
> 
> U W0T M8T?


its less that and moreso can zeus punches do actual damage to kratos

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Apr 19, 2021)

Voyeur said:


> >people in this thread thinking MHS speed can react to MFTL
> 
> U W0T M8T?


You like the idea of Zeus giving Kratos a MFTL wet willie for the flawless victory too?


----------



## Xelioszzapporro (Apr 19, 2021)

Adamant soul said:


> *Dad of War stomps younger Kratos according to Word of God.
> Only with Power of Hope is GOW 3 Kratos stronger.*
> 
> Also GOW 4 had Baldur (who is equal to Kratos) harm the World Serpent which is already easily one of the best strength feats in the series, just based on the fucker's sheer size.
> ...



Based on feats? Not at all.
GoW 3 Kratos is at least Country level+ and is stronger than Atlas who can lift the entire Earth's crust

GoW 4 Kratos and Balduer are nothing to him....I mean they destroy what..

- Trees
- Huge Boulder
- Shake the landscape
- Can turn a bridge with strength
- And their best lifting feat is lifting a Million tons........So what? LMAO...
Though GoW 4 Kratos has very little power of the Hope inside him. Which doesn't say much ,lol



Unless you can prove to me that they scale somehow.....
Also what did the World Serpent do ?? It's a gigantic Titanoboa ...
Correct me if I am wrong , but it has not impressive feats as far as I know.

And what is the Yggdrasil I never heard of it and I doubt I ever I saw it , what did they do ???

Reactions: MAXIMUM 1


----------



## Akira1993 (Apr 19, 2021)

If the difference in DC and dura between them is too massive, then it doesn't matter that he is MFTL+

He will break his own hands like how Moro brokes his own hands while punching UI Goku.


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Apr 19, 2021)

Akira1993 said:


> If the difference in DC and dura between them is too massive, then it doesn't matter that he is MFTL+
> 
> He will break his own hands like how Moro brokes his own hands while punching UI Goku.


Death by one billion fingers in his eye-ball


----------



## Masterblack06 (Apr 19, 2021)

Akira1993 said:


> If the difference in DC and dura between them is too massive, then it doesn't matter that he is MFTL+
> 
> He will break his own hands like how Moro brokes his own hands while punching UI Goku.


Well Zeus apparently experienced the Big Bang so, if legit, his Durability should outclass Kratos


----------



## Xelioszzapporro (Apr 19, 2021)

Masterblack06 said:


> Well Zeus apparently experienced the Big Bang so, if legit, his Durability should outclass Kratos



So he has Universe level durability ??


----------



## Masterblack06 (Apr 19, 2021)

Xelioszzapporro said:


> So he has Universe level durability ??


I would guess so


----------



## Adamant soul (Apr 19, 2021)

Xelioszzapporro said:


> Based on feats? Not at all.


According to the guy who made the game and wrote the story? Yep.


He wasn't even just saying Old Kratos would win, but that there was literally no question about it. Meaning Old Kratos is considerably stronger than his Younger self.

The only thing we can safely say this doesn't apply to IS the Power of Hope because that is an extra power-up that is not standard for Kratos.


Xelioszzapporro said:


> Unless you can prove to me that they scale somehow.....
> Also what did the World Serpent do ?? It's a gigantic Titanoboa ...
> Correct me if I am wrong , but it has not impressive feats as far as I know.
> 
> And what is the Yggdrasil I never heard of it and I doubt I ever I saw it , what did they do ???


The whole reason that the World Serpent is where it is in the game, is because it was sent back in time after duking it out with Thor and destroying the World Tree in the first place.

The world tree being the thing that holds up and connects the nine realms (Midgard, Jotenheim etc) together. The only thing preventing this from upgrading the GOW verse already is that we don't know how big the tree and the realms themselves are exactly. We wont until Ragnarok actually happens in the next game.

But it's still clearly the best feat in the series to date and it's abundantly clear based on this AND Cory's statement on the matter that the Aesir are just in general stronger than their Greek counterparts.

Like I said GOW 3 Kratos WITH the Power of Hope is the only thing that could be argued to be stronger than GOW 4 Kratos and Baldur at this point.


----------



## accountmaker (Apr 19, 2021)

Masterblack06 said:


> Isnt that how the flash works though. His speed is what gives his punches their damage


Nope. Not nearly as strong as they should be. It varies in fiction


----------



## shieldbounce (Apr 19, 2021)

Masterblack06 said:


> Well Zeus apparently experienced the Big Bang so, if legit, his Durability should outclass Kratos


Here's the scan of this particular feat. Not sure if whatever is shown  can be interpreted as Zeus being straight up Universal since it's not clear whether he actually no-sold the Big Bang or not, but


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Apr 19, 2021)

shieldbounce said:


> Here's the scan of this particular feat. Not sure if whatever is shown  can be interpreted as Zeus being straight up Universal since it's not clear whether he actually no-sold the Big Bang or not, but


Maybe he outran it......hehe


----------



## shieldbounce (Apr 19, 2021)

Rom the Chad Knight said:


> Maybe he outran it......hehe


Probably, which is why the feat I posted isn't a clear indication of a feat for Zeus.


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Apr 19, 2021)

shieldbounce said:


> Probably, which is why the feat I posted isn't a clear indication of a feat for Zeus.


I mean if you had to run from the Big Bang wouldn't you have fun too?

Kratos still dies via billions of Eye-pokes


----------



## accountmaker (Apr 19, 2021)

Rom the Chad Knight said:


> I mean if you had to run from the Big Bang wouldn't you have fun too?
> 
> Kratos still dies via billions of Eye-pokes


I'd be the one causing it

Reactions: MAXIMUM 1


----------



## Xelioszzapporro (Apr 19, 2021)

Adamant soul said:


> According to the guy who made the game and wrote the story? Yep.
> 
> 
> He wasn't even just saying Old Kratos would win, but that there was literally no question about it. Meaning Old Kratos is considerably stronger than his Younger self.
> ...



Yeah , I said FEATS ....''Based on feats'' and they ALSO lack scaling to GoW 3 characters to get Country+ like them...
You showed me a statement which we will use now to see if we can somehow scale them...

And I am not sure if it is the real creator of GOW...He could be a fake account or even if it is real? ....Could be..

*1)* Someone that hacked his account
*2)* Or someone paid him a good price to deceive people , because the one who paid him like 2018 Kratos
*3)* Someone on his house went to his PC and was writing whatever he wanted to ....
*4)* Had a gun on his head and was obligated to write this 

Okay , just kidding (But it could be the case) 

Also , he could simply say that to make the funs have hype for him ..............Because if he say the upcoming Kratos is ''weaker'' then a lot of people would be bored...
Dude you got to realize , just a fun asked him a question he is NOT supposed to answer seriously...He answer anything he wants to and for whatever reason he wants to
I wouldn't buy just a dubious statement when they have* no feats or powerscaling* to GOW 3 characters who are Country level+

You just use ONE statement and then claim with confidence that GOW 4 Kratos _*(who can at best lift a Million tons)* _somehow can ''WITHOUT QUESTION'' beat a guy who scales way above dudes who can destroy _*entire Countries and lift the Earth crust.*_

I would wait and see for myself..........so far GoW 4 gets stomped hard by GoW 3....But let's wait...



Adamant soul said:


> The whole reason that the World Serpent is where it is in the game, is because it was sent back in time after duking it out with Thor and destroying the World Tree in the first place.
> 
> The world tree being the thing that holds up and connects the nine realms (Midgard, Jotenheim etc) together. The only thing preventing this from upgrading the GOW verse already is that we don't know how big the tree and the realms themselves are exactly. We wont until Ragnarok actually happens in the next game.
> 
> ...



So we , don't know how big it is....
Do we know how Big Midgard or Joneheim is then ???

Seems to me they ONLY have hype , I mean they could show better feats to back it up ...But so far they don't do much against GOW 3 characters..

- Destroying trees ,boulders and have a nice fight with Baldur is fine...But nothing against a simple GoW 3 character


When does the God of War 5 comes out ?? I need to see this Thor guy and his strength in order to judge..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Adamant soul (Apr 19, 2021)

Xelioszzapporro said:


> Also , he could simply say that to make the funs have hype for him ..............Because if he say the upcoming Kratos is ''weaker'' then a lot of people would be bored...
> Dude you got to realize , just a fun asked him a question he is NOT supposed to answer seriously...He answer anything he wants to and for whatever reason he wants to
> I wouldn't buy just a dubious statement when they have* no feats or powerscaling* to GOW 3 characters who are Country level+


"Upcoming"? That tweet was made over a year AFTER the game was released dude.

Not to mention the way he answers the question isn't in a " hype way" either. 
A fan asked him a straight forward question and he gave him a straight forward answer.

It ALSO matches up with a statement made in the novelisation of the game that Baldur is the "strongest foe Kratos has ever faced". 

There's nothing "dubious" about Cory's statement, and a word of god statement is MORE THAN ENOUGH to grant power-scaling in the absence of any evidence in the source material to contradict it.


Xelioszzapporro said:


> You just use ONE statement and then claim with confidence that GOW 4 Kratos _*(who can at best lift a Million tons)* _somehow can ''WITHOUT QUESTION'' beat a guy who scales way above dudes who can destroy _*entire Countries and lift the Earth crust.*_
> 
> I would wait and see for myself..........so far GoW 4 gets stomped hard by GoW 3....But let's wait...


One statement made by the guy who wrote and directed the game.  

Even IF they had no feats on the level of previous God of War games (they do given Baldur harmed the World Serpent), there would still be NO reason at all to believe Kratos was any weaker in this game than in 3 (outside of Full Power of Hope).

So no, GOW 4 are at least =/> GOW 3 characters outside of Power of Hope, this much is pretty clear at this point.


Xelioszzapporro said:


> So we , don't know how big it is....
> Do we know how Big Midgard or Joneheim is then ???


They'd be at least country sized based on what we see in the game.

Possibly planet sized but we'll need the next game out to confirm this.


Xelioszzapporro said:


> Seems to me they ONLY have hype , I mean they could show better feats to back it up ...But so far they don't do much against GOW 3 characters..


I mean no it's not hype, the feat was literally performed, we are just waiting to see the event play out in the next game.

And Baldur blatantly harmed the World Serpent in the game itself.


Xelioszzapporro said:


> - Destroying trees ,boulders and have a nice fight with Baldur is fine...But nothing against a simple GoW 3 character


They would still scale to GOW 3 characters by sheer virtue of the fact we have no reason to believe Kratos magically got weaker.

Never mind the fact we have two separate statements suggesting the exact opposite.


Xelioszzapporro said:


> When does the God of War 5 comes out ?? I need to see this Thor guy and his strength in order to judge..


2021 hopefully (there's no set release date yet).


----------



## Voyeur (Apr 20, 2021)

Rom the Chad Knight said:


> You like the idea of Zeus giving Kratos a MFTL wet willie for the flawless victory too?


Sure do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xelioszzapporro (Apr 20, 2021)

@Adamant soul

I guess you are right ...

Just to clarify , I am not saying that they *will *not be AT LEAST as strong as if not muuch stronger than GoW 3 Country+ busters...
I just compare what I *see *with GoW 3


Since you said that Midgard and  Joneheim are at least Country size and Bauldur has such statements in the Novel then absolutely I agree...


Of course I feel like it's confirmed already that he is indeed stronger than before and he simply did not showed anything destructive just on one game...
So yeah , GoW 4 Kratos >= GoW 3 Kratos

I feel like the upcoming 2021 game would have super destructive feats indeed.........I would just wait to see them on panel....

Also if you don't mind can you show me the Novel statement that Baldur is the strongest ?
I would appreciate it ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adamant soul (Apr 20, 2021)

Xelioszzapporro said:


> Also if you don't mind can you show me the Novel statement that Baldur is the strongest ?
> I would appreciate it ..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blade (Apr 20, 2021)

time to remind my goldfish ningas here again for the 10000th time, the stats of the shuumatsu verse

he is mftl+ () only for the likes of adam and zeus, zeus (younger zeus could fight also in space) 

and since he is part of the top tiers, he is also far superior to the likes of lu bu who has an unknown degree of a country level+ feats by splitting a massive layer of clouds, there is also thor's hype for being capable of shattering the earth = at least multi continent+ levels if we count it



but that's a high-end version and all these years, we ain't taking it in account until more is shown

summary:

zeus is mftl+ to insane degree and country level+ and has also his own time hax punch tech

kratos at his strongest is continent level+ and relativistic, kratos won't die, but he will be insta knocked out either way, from a non stop barrage of mftl+ country+ punches, which can be even stronger during a timestop = what part 3 jotaro would wish for his time stop punch combo to be canon

that's how this thread ends

now go home

and one more thing

nothing is universal in shuumatsu too, by actual feats, same fairy tale that spacebattles where claiming that dante and kratos are by showing random and unreliable universal claims

until the author decides to show the actual feats on panel and elaborates more, the debate for universal shuumatsu is just a dream

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 20, 2021)

Blade said:


> splitting a massive layer of clouds


Tbf, what matters here is the speed, not the mass.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 20, 2021)

Unless your suggesting zues literally cant damage kratos at all the trillions of hits he lands before kratos even starts moving should be more than sufficient

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Apr 20, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Unless your suggesting zues literally cant damage kratos at all the trillions of hits he lands before kratos even starts moving should be more than sufficient


MFTL+ Noogie equals = Kratos getting knocked out


----------



## Azzuri (Apr 20, 2021)

Blade said:


> he is mftl+ () only for the likes of adam and zeus, zeus (younger zeus could fight also in space)


Wait, this fucker is as fast as comic Flash?


----------



## Blade (Apr 20, 2021)

Azzuri said:


> Wait, this fucker is as fast as comic Flash?




adam and zeus are indeed that fast

almost upper gold saint tier in speeds, minus the massive stats difference and hax = they are still faster than 98% of the shonen verses

with an actual good upgrade in stats, in the future

they will solo lot's of verses, in seconds


----------



## Azzuri (Apr 20, 2021)

Blade said:


> adam and zeus are indeed that fast
> 
> *almost upper gold saint tier in speeds*, minus the massive stats difference and hax = they are still faster than 98% of the shonen verses
> 
> ...


----------



## Blade (Apr 20, 2021)

it also has mftl+ terrible tier writing, don't worry little ninga 

if it wasn't for it's art and the fights, it would get axed faster than a samurai 8 volume

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Veggie (Apr 21, 2021)

I just want to add to the GoW conversation regarding Baldur. Though no doubt very strong, what made him such a formidable foe was his inability to feel anything, including pain. He was invulnerable.

Once that effect wore off, Kratos snapped his neck and killed him for good. I still think he is one of the strongest villains in GoW, but imo his invulnerability oversells him a bit.

Edit:

In their first fight when Kratos used his rage of Sparta, he temporarily killed Baldur.

Again, his invulnerability oversells his actual physical prowess.

My point being that I dont see Baldur as that much more impressive than some previous characters in GoW.


----------



## Adamant soul (Apr 21, 2021)

Veggie said:


> I just want to add to the GoW conversation regarding Baldur. Though no doubt very strong, what made him such a formidable foe was his inability to feel anything, including pain. He was invulnerable.
> 
> Once that effect wore off, Kratos snapped his neck and killed him for good. I still think he is one of the strongest villains in GoW, but imo his invulnerability oversells him a bit.
> 
> ...


Even after the spell was broken though, the fight was a team effort, it took Kratos and Atreus to overwhelm Baldur in the end.

It's also worth noting Baldur was powering up and using magic in a way he didn't in the first fight, so he wasn't going all out in his first fight with Kratos.


----------



## Veggie (Apr 21, 2021)

Adamant soul said:


> Even after the spell was broken though, the fight was a team effort, it took Kratos and Atreus to overwhelm Baldur in the end.
> 
> It's also worth noting Baldur was powering up and using magic in a way he didn't in the first fight, so he wasn't going all out in his first fight with Kratos.


Yeah but I'm more talking about when Kratos got a hold of him and decided to end the cycle of  dad killing. It seems to me like if Baldur was as strong as Kratos he would have broken the hold.


----------



## Adamant soul (Apr 21, 2021)

Veggie said:


> Yeah but I'm more talking about when Kratos got a hold of him and decided to end the cycle of  dad killing. It seems to me like if Baldur was as strong as Kratos he would have broken the hold.


I mean he had JUST got the piss beaten out of him to the point he wasn't even able to defend himself by the end of the beatdown, so he didn't really have much strength left to overpower him with.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Apr 21, 2021)

Adamant soul said:


> I mean he had JUST got the piss beaten out of him to the point he wasn't even able to defend himself by the end of the beatdown, so he didn't really have much strength left to overpower him with.


plus the dude did want to die

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

